# ssh probleme



## neutro (13. Juli 2004)

also mir is das schon fast peinlich :-(  aber  jetzt weiss ich nich mehr weiter.....

also ich hab folgendes Problem.

ich kann von meinem Linux Rechner (fedora Core 2) ohne Probleme einen Ping auf meinen Windowsrechner setzen. Umgekehrt geht das nicht.

und die kommunication zwischen meinem windoof rechner und der linux maschine via ssh (putty) haut nicht hin. 

der sshd dienst läuft und der port 22 is über ipt freigeschaltet.

für nen hilfreichen ratschlag oder einen heissen nachlese werk währe ich sehr dankbar.... 

 

mfg

neutro


----------



## RedWing (13. Juli 2004)

Hast du eine Firewall am laufen, die den Ping untersagt? 
Bzw an welchen Adressen hört dein ssh daemon? (/etc/ssh/sshd_conf)
Schick mal einen Broadcast Ping von deinem Linuxrechner ins Netzwerk und schau ob er alle Rechner und sich selber anpingen kann...


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## neutro (15. Juli 2004)

*ssh prob*

hi Redwing, 

sorry das meine antwort so lange gedauert hatt, war aber beschäftigt.

also wenn ich einen b ping setze antworten meine andern maschinen.

zur Frage firewall.... die ist deaktiviert und über die ssh config hab ich jetzt nixx rauslesen können.

die cfg ist aber noch std da hab ich nixx geändert.

zum verständniss 

ich benutze zwei schnittstellen eth0 und eth1. mit eth0 geh ich ins allgemeine Netz.

mit eth1 in mein linux versuch netz

ziel war es, das der ganze netzverkehr vom l -netzwerk ins große von der eth0 schnittstelle via ipt gemanget wird.....

wenn ich irgendwelche fehler in meiner denkens art und weise habe dann sags mir =)

mfg

neutro


----------



## neutro (15. Juli 2004)

*ssh*

also was sehr komisch ist,  

das wenn ich nen netstat befehl auf den port mache das ich die anzeige bekomme

tcp     0       0  0.0.0.0ort         0.0.0.0:*     Listen

sollte da nich eigentlich meine ipadresse drinne stehen?

mfg

neutro


----------



## RedWing (15. Juli 2004)

Hast du drauf geachtet das deine 2 Netzwerke unterschiedlich sind,
also unterschiedliche IP's besitzen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## neutro (15. Juli 2004)

*ssh*

Nein...

ich glaub auch das da jetzt mein denk fehler begraben liegt.... ich änder das nochmal um....

aber noch ne sache:

über ifconfig adresse und schnittstelle kann ich ja für die offene sasion die schnittstelle verändern aber nach nem reboot wird die schnittstelle wieder auf den installationszustand gebracht.

gibts da keinen andern befehl oder ne config die die schnittstelle für immer verändert?


----------



## neutro (15. Juli 2004)

*network-scripts*

okay habs schon gefunden

cat ifcfg-eth0 

mfg

neutro


----------



## neutro (20. Juli 2004)

*ssh*

jo war nen denkfehler von meiner seite 

danke für die hilfe

mfg

neutro


----------

